# Euskara: Daude/dauden



## MaijaPoppanen

Kaixo!

¿Por qué se dice por ejemplo "_Ez dakit non daude*n* liburuak_"?

¿No se puede decir "_Ez dakit non daude liburuak_"?

Si las dos són correctas, ¿cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## Lurrezko

La primera es la correcta. _No sé dónde están los libros_ es una interrogativa indirecta: en esta construcción, debes añadir *-n* al verbo de la subordinada (o *-en*, dependiendo de la forma verbal).

Ondo izan!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

O sea, ¿en las interrogativas indirectas hay que siempre añadir *-(e)n* en el verbo?

¿Esta frase sería correcta?:

Daki nork egin dun (Sabe quién lo ha hecho)

Mila esker


----------



## Lurrezko

*Badaki nork egin duen.*

En las afirmativas con verbos sintéticos, se añade el prefijo *ba-*. Por otro lado, cuando en las interrogativas indirectas el verbo acaba en *u*, se le añade el sufijo *-en*.

Saludos


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Lurrezko said:


> *Badaki nork egin duen.*
> 
> En las afirmativas con verbos sintéticos, se añade el prefijo *ba-*. Por otro lado, cuando en las interrogativas indirectas el verbo acaba en *u*, se le añade el sufijo *-en*.
> 
> Saludos


 Ah, sí, es verdad.
Eskerrik asko


----------

